# Il sorpasso...



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

... forse il film che ho rivisto di più... capolavoro. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSe0uVY0nh8


----------



## ignavius (27 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... forse il film che ho rivisto di più... capolavoro.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSe0uVY0nh8


E sai dove me lo metto quello? Tra le tombe etrusche e il monte Fumaiolo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> E sai dove me lo metto quello? Tra le tombe etrusche e il monte Fumaiolo.


 :rotfl:
bellissima la parodia di Guzzanti :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> bellissima la parodia di Guzzanti :carneval:


Porta pazienza, adoro l'immagine Gassmaniana, ma Guzzanti proprio non lo mando giù.
Sorry


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Porta pazienza, adoro l'immagine Gassmaniana, ma Guzzanti proprio non lo mando giù.
> Sorry


beh ma sui gusti non si discute... per me è geniale.


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh ma sui gusti non si discute... per me è geniale.


 
.........A pensarci bene, Molti...... ma se non si discute sui gusti....... su cosa cacchio si discute?!


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> .........A pensarci bene, Molti...... ma se non si discute sui gusti....... su cosa cacchio si discute?!


 sul nulla, si discute... sempre sul nulla.


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sul nulla, si discute... sempre sul nulla.


Il sesso degli angeli, il succerdersi delle stagioni, i lavori in corso, il menù della mensa..........


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

Ci credete che non ricordo di averlo visto questo film?

(ora Moltimodi mi depenna:rotfl


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci credete che non ricordo di averlo visto questo film?
> 
> (ora Moltimodi mi depenna:rotfl


 hai delle lacune gravissime :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Il sesso degli angeli, il succerdersi delle stagioni, i lavori in corso, il menù della mensa..........


 appunto, del nulla :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> hai delle lacune gravissime :rotfl:


Tu ne hai altre ma io non te lo faccio pesare:carneval::incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Il sesso degli angeli, il succerdersi delle stagioni, i lavori in corso, il menù della mensa..........


I classici discorsi da macchinetta del caffe'... tranne il sesso degli angeli forse:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I classici discorsi da macchinetta del caffe'... *tranne il sesso degli angeli forse*:carneval:


 Solo perchè all'epoca in cui erano in voga certi discorsi il caffè non era ancora così diffuso. E le macchinette non c'erano :carneval:.
Come ci si può immaginare "Camera Caffè" tra il XVII e il XVIII secolo?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Solo perchè all'epoca in cui erano in voga certi discorsi il caffè non era ancora così diffuso. E le macchinette non c'erano :carneval:.
> *Come ci si può immaginare "Camera Caffè" tra il XVII e il XVIII secolo?*



Forse stavano meglio:carneval:
Durante le mie esperienze lavorative ho constato che di fronte alla macchina del caffe' si compiono dei veri e propri sacrifici di sangue, dove la vittima e' sempre il collega mancante:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu ne hai altre ma io non te lo faccio pesare:carneval::incazzato:


Resta che lasciando da parte l'orgoglio ferito ti conviene provvedere al più presto a colmare detta lacuna, ed esser grata a chi ti apre la mente.
Ho detto.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu ne hai altre ma io non te lo faccio pesare:carneval::incazzato:


hai ragione! landesina:


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse stavano meglio:carneval:
> Durante le mie esperienze lavorative ho constato che di fronte alla macchina del caffe' si compiono dei veri e propri sacrifici di sangue, dove la vittima e' sempre il collega mancante:carneval:


Ahi, ahi, ahi, non mi cadere in questi tranelli. Credi forse che in assenza della macchinetta la calunnia avesse vita grama in quegli anni? Anzi, forse in essa ha raggiunto la sua vetta più estrema!


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse stavano meglio:carneval:
> Durante le mie esperienze lavorative ho constato che di fronte alla macchina del caffe' si compiono dei veri e propri sacrifici di sangue, *dove la vittima e' sempre il collega manc*ante:carneval:


 perchè fondamentalmente l'uomo è una bestia! :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Resta che lasciando da parte l'orgoglio ferito ti conviene provvedere al più presto a colmare detta lacuna,* ed esser grata a chi ti apre la *mente.
> Ho detto.


Toccu! Addirittura... comunque siate galanti o vi spezzo le ossa e le uso come fermacapelli!


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> perchè fondamentalmente *l'uomo è una bestia*! :carneval:


Alto Gradimento docet?


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Alto Gradimento docet?


 ... e la donna è due volte bestia! :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ahi, ahi, ahi, non mi cadere in questi tranelli. Credi forse che in assenza della macchinetta la calunnia avesse vita grama in quegli anni? Anzi, forse in essa ha raggiunto la sua vetta più estrema!


La calunnia c'e' sempre stata, spero che prima portasse almeno acqua a qualche mulino:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Toccu! Addirittura... comunque siate galanti o vi spezzo le ossa e le uso come fermacapelli!


Vabbè, va, d'artro canto m'ero già rotto er cazzo de fa er trucido


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e la donna è due volte bestia! :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il romanticone...a zappare!:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e la donna è due volte bestia! :carneval:


".....perrchè tiene il cervello di una gallina!"

Giusto l'altra sera io ed un'amica ridevamo fino alle lacrime ricordando Bracardi ed il grandissimo Marenco. Bei tempi. Io  e mio fratello facevamo fatica a mangiare per il tanto ridere.


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Aqui esta el capitan Raimundo Navarro......
Otto agnos senza 'na muchacha....... si m'entiende, segnor!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> hai delle lacune gravissime :rotfl:


 lacuna matata :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> lacuna matata :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2010)

trintignant era elegantissimo.attore di grande stile ...un po' freddino come mastroianni


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> trintignant era elegantissimo.attore di grande stile ...*un po' freddino come mastroianni*


 ad avercene di "freddi" così, però!


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ad avercene di "freddi" così, però!


sì.


----------



## Nobody (1 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.


 La classe incarnata.


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Adesso regna solo la classe incarn*i*ta


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Adesso regna solo la classe incarn*i*ta


Non e' vero, ci sono ottimi attori


----------



## ignavius (1 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' vero, ci sono ottimi attori


Italiani? Di classe tanto da poter essere paragonati a Mastroianni?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Italiani? Di classe tanto da poter essere paragonati a Mastroianni?


Parlavo in generale... di italiani non ne conosco neanche uno:carneval:


----------

